# my purple R34 GT-T



## slydawg65 (Oct 24, 2005)

Exterior

R34 GTR front bumper

R34 vented, wider front arches, from a GTT but Altered to fit the GTR bumper

R34 GTT Nismo vented bonett with front end cut off and re built to fit GTR
bumper, bonett painted but vents left carbon

Nismo R34 GTR front carbon splitter

Nismo skirts from a GTT with GTR Nismo skirt extensions made to fit below GTT
skirts.

Custom, wider rear arches laid over standard ones and blended in (now same
dimensions or slightly wider than a GTR)

Carbon boot, left carbon

R34 GTR rear spoiler with carbon adjustable blade

Carbon Ganador wing mirrors

R34 GTT Nismo rear bumper with GTR extensions made to fit the GTT bumper.

Nismo carbon B Pillars

LED rear lights

Carbon Ganador mirrors

Full re spray in custom purple


18” Volk TE37’s in white

EBC discs

EBC red stuff pads

K-SPORT coilovers


Interior

R33 GTR front seats

Carbon roof lining (one off)

Carbon A Pillars (one off)

R34 GTR multi function display fitted (showing boosts, oil temps etc)


Carbon multi function display cover

Carbon gear stick surround

Carbon ash tray

Carbon pocket cover

Carbon seat belt holders

Carbon stereo surround

Full re trim by Gibson Trimming in white, with pink stitching and rear seat head
rest made to match fronts, arm rest, sun visors trimmed also.
Steering Wheel also re trimmed

One off mats in black with pink detailing by Gibson Trimming

Carbon door handles

Razo gear nob

Razo metal pedals

ICE

JVC headunit

Infinity front speakers

(more to come whenever i get funds together)


Engine


Greddy TD06-25g turbo

Apexi Power fc with hand controller

Machined pistons

Greddy boost controller with 3 levels of boost

Nismo 750cc injectors

HKS steel head gasket

HKS fuel pump

Greddy intercooler

Greddy 10 row oil cooler

Radtec polished and uprated radiator

nismo thermostat

Blitz Nur-Spec turbo back exhaust

Blitz SUS Air filter

Custom manifold with screamer pipe

HKS SQV blow off valve

Tomei Type B more agressive cams

Bee-R rev limiter 

Nismo radiator cap

polished oil cap.

Engine and strut brace all painted pink to match interior
plenum, turbo, radiator all polished to contrast the pink 

Engine bay painted black to make it all stand out..


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Ohhh, i wondered who bought this. Lovely car you got your hands on there mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just needs an RB26 now


----------



## slydawg65 (Oct 24, 2005)

matty32 said:


> just needs an RB26 now


im happy enough with the 25 thanks


----------

